# Pinpoint PH controller help!!



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I just got a Pressurized PH system.

I have the following.

American Marine Pinpoint PH controller
10lbs pressurized CO2 tank with solenoid & bubble counter.
Aqua-Medic CO2 Reactor 500

Its installed on my 110gallon tall tank. My water specs out of the tap are.

PH 7.5
Hardness not sure. Test kit missing. From what i've been told the water in this area if pretty hard. My africans love it.

First what PH do you thing I should be aiming for?? Next the instruction for the Pinpoint are kinda confusing to me. When I set the high then set the low & go back & check the high setting its changed. Really confusing.


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

The first thing you need to do before deciding what to set your ph at is to find out what the KH of your water is. Also, just to be safe you may want to look at the KH of your tap water after it has been out for a few hours and compare it to your tank water. That way you can tell if anything is raising the KH in your tank which could lead to problems of overdosing CO2 down the line (I won't go into that).

Once you've figured out the KH then take a look at this page which explains the KH/pH relationship and even has a calculator that helps you where to set your pH.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm

For me here in Milton my Kh is around 4-5, I have my pH set to 6.6, just as an example. Try and get around 30ppm of Co2.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey theres the man. Cool thanks. Just need to find the test kit. Havn't used it in ages.


----------



## Riche_guy (Jun 10, 2006)

It also depends on the fish you are keeping. some like low ph and some higher ph.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Riche_guy said:


> It also depends on the fish you are keeping. some like low ph and some higher ph.


.... I imagine he knows that


----------

